# The wedding!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

More...


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

So beautiful!!! I especially like the pic of the happy couple in the field.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> So beautiful!!! I especially like the pic of the happy couple in the field.


Thanks so much. The photgrapher is also my brother-in-law, who was also the pastor who officiated over the wedding. We put that poor guy to work...lol... but he does some awesome things with the photos he takes and has some incredible ideas!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a lovely day you all had! Congrats to your daughter and your family. 

I, too, love the pic of them in the field.... love the heart cloud put in... lovely!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you. When he is done with all of his photos I will post some here. I know they will be fantastic. He posted a link to a teaser for us to look at with about ten photos and OMG...they are simply amazing.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Wonderful photos of a special occasion! Looks like all had a memorable day. Wishing the married couple a blessed life!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your beautiful daughter! Looks like a beautiful wedding. A little surprised there's no spoo  or possibly a whippet in a tux??


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> Congratulations to you and your beautiful daughter! Looks like a beautiful wedding. A little surprised there's no spoo  or possibly a whippet in a tux??


Well...If she had a dog in her wedding it would have been one of hers. This young lady is her Mother's child!!! They have two cats (one just had babies) a ferret named Gabby, a humongous Irish Setter (Worthy) that is as big as a Dane, a German Shorthaired Pointer named Emma, and a Chihuahua puppy named Cricket. Seriously, she is so cuckoo over this Chihuahua baby, I was surprised she did not have her be flower girl!!! 

Thank you. It was a beautiful wedding and a remarkable day! I will pass your wishes on to her.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoowhisperer said:


> Wonderful photos of a special occasion! Looks like all had a memorable day. Wishing the married couple a blessed life!


Thanks so much. I will pass your wishes on to my daughter. She is a special young woman who deserves the best this life has to offer. And her new hubby adores her, so that is a good start I think!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Love the dress! I can tell you are a very proud Mama! Congratulations to your daughter, you and both of their/your families. 

Great pictures.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I so wish we could've been there to help you all celebrate! Amanda was a beautiful bride and you were stunning in your hot green number!  I'm glad the weather cooperated for the special day, too! Totally awesome!!

Can't wait to see the rest of the pics!! Maybe you could fax some to me :lol: ound: Actually, that would probably work, wouldn't it?? teeeheee!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations to the happy couple and to the very proud mom! Best wishes for a long and happy future together.

Your daughter looks so tiny! 

I love the photo in the field as well with the special effects. Can't wait to see what he did with the others.
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Locket said:


> Love the dress! I can tell you are a very proud Mama! Congratulations to your daughter, you and both of their/your families.
> 
> Great pictures.


Thank you Locket. It is very easy to be proud of Amanda. She is a remarkable young woman who became insta-Mom to three step sons when she and Tom got together when she was nineteen. They have the boys every other week, and also have Everett, my grandson, who is seven. She loves all of the boys equally and is a fantastic mother, even though it was her intent to never have children. She is content and joyful about her life, no matter what is handed to her. She adores animals and rescues all of the stray cats in her village. She is just a good soul with a great heart, and I love her with all of mine! Both families are thrilled these two great people finally got married.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> I so wish we could've been there to help you all celebrate! Amanda was a beautiful bride and you were stunning in your hot green number!  I'm glad the weather cooperated for the special day, too! Totally awesome!!
> 
> Can't wait to see the rest of the pics!! Maybe you could fax some to me :lol: ound: Actually, that would probably work, wouldn't it?? teeeheee!


Okay smarty pants!!! I USED to think that faxes went through the wires. I DON'T anymore. What a wise acre!

I wish you had been here too. We would have had a blast together. It was A FANTASTIC DAY....weather perfect, a joyous occasion, my daughter just looking stunning and Tom looking at her like his life revolves around her. The reception was delightful. I could not have hoped for a better weekend. Have I told you how much I love Amanda??


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

The pics are absolutely lovely. I forgot to ask you to tell Amanda congrats for me. I'm so glad that the weather co-operated so beautifully. Thank you for sharing this special day with us


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oops I forgot to tell you how lovely the shots Aaron took turned out. He is an amazing photographer. I thought You said that there were more of his pics to come. I'd love to see them. Don't tease about them now.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ver nice pics! congratulations


----------

